# Another Addiction



## Salty dog (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## sachem allison (Nov 7, 2011)

nice Kimber!!!! I am a Single Action revolver fan myself. Really pretty though.


----------



## so_sleepy (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet pistol. I've always wanted a 1911, I never seen to get around to it though.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 7, 2011)

Handsome. Photographs well too. Nice job.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll pretend I didn't just go, "holy sh!t!" when I saw these pics. I'm Canadian, therefore handguns are not worth the trouble for me. It is damn beautiful, though!


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 7, 2011)

25oz .45


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 7, 2011)

Is that grip snakewood,very sexy!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 7, 2011)

Auto's don't like me. Always end up with revolvers... But they are sexy


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice! I regret selling off my Kimbers....Had a full size 1911 and an ultra carry, best firearms i have ever owned.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice!! I had a Sig 225, wish I didn't sell it...


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 7, 2011)

P220


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 8, 2011)

Got an H&K .40 cal here, nice gun, but not as nice as those.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 8, 2011)

Sig's are sweet, not to crazy about their sub compacts (big hands) but their full sized models are devine.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Nov 9, 2011)

J. M. Browning P35 and 5" Govt Model

&#924;&#927;&#923;&#937;&#925; &#923;&#913;&#914;&#917;


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 9, 2011)

TC Contender SSK Bbl .375JDJ 




Ruger Bisley .44mag




TC COntender VVCG 6.5TCU

Many frames and Bbl for the contendrs and Encore system make these my favorite pistols. But I have not CCW permit anymore (let it laps while I was out of living state) and have not picked up my carry weapon. 





This will be my carry weapon when I get to the point that I'll buy one.

My babies


----------



## 9mmbhp (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh man, those TCs are cool!

:thumbsup2:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah, now the next question, would be "Did the TC see any game?"


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 9, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Ah, now the next question, would be "Did the TC see any game?"


 
Carabou in AK and many ground squirrels  I bought the 375jdj in 1990 while stationed in AK. Lower 48 game is a bit small for that round. So I got the 6.5tcu tube... than CA passed a no lead law and I've been screwed... Thinking of getting a 6.5jdj to use for lower 48.


----------

